

Made a form-bakery for HN! Try it & let me know what other features you want. - alanjx
http://formbakery.com/beta/

======
alanjx
Any criticism about the design is welcome too :)

------
icode
Who is the target audience?

~~~
alanjx
It's aimed towards those who are less code-savvy.

